# RV800 noch im 4 Quartal ?



## potzblitz (9. April 2008)

Da die HD 4xxx noch im Juni also 2 Quartal erscheinen soll ist es doch möglich das zum Jahresende noch die ersten HD5xxx (RV800) erscheinen da AMD/ATI gehörig unter Druck stehen.
Jedoch Denke ich das kein DDR5(wie desöftern zu Lesen ist) zum Einsatz kommt sondern DDR4 evt. 45nn und DX11.


----------



## Lee (9. April 2008)

Sag mal, ist das nicht ein wenig zu optimistisch? Ich meine. Eine neue Generation von GPUs bringen AMD/NV meistens im 1 Jahres Takt raus. 2 Quartale sind imo viel zu früh. Vllt wird es eine leicht verbesserte Form des R700 werden (siehe R600 zu RV670) aber garantiert keine neue Gen.


----------



## Overlocked (9. April 2008)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen-> wahrscheinlich können wir auf den RV800 bis Ende des nächsten Jahres warten. Wahrscheinlich ist auch, dass dieses Mal vielleicht gleich gedacht wird und dann nicht so eine pseudo Generation rauskommt


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2008)

Sowas kurzfristiges gibt es eigentlich nur, wenn man mit der Entwicklung zwar durch aber mit der Produktion Probleme hat. So war das mit den X1800-Karten. Bis zu den X19x0 Karten verging nur ein halbes Jahr. Allerdings war da der Sprung nicht soo groß.


----------



## potzblitz (9. April 2008)

Zumindest wird man da schon mehr Einzelheiten über die GPU wissen evt. Kartenausführungen (Speicher,- anbindung etc.)

Wenn man jedoch die News von Heute auf PCGH sieht das die Produktion laut Fudzilla schon angelaufen ist und alles glatt läuft.....

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6721&Itemid=1

Vielleicht wird es auch erstmal ein Papiertiger und die Verfügbarkeit ist dann im 1/2 Quartal 2009. 

Optimismus muß sein


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Da die HD 4xxx noch im Juni also 2 Quartal erscheinen soll ist es doch möglich das zum Jahresende noch die ersten HD5xxx (RV800) erscheinen da AMD/ATI gehörig unter Druck stehen.
> Jedoch Denke ich das kein DDR5(wie desöftern zu Lesen ist) zum Einsatz kommt sondern DDR4 evt. 45nn und DX11.


1.
DDR4 undDDR5 wirds NIEMALS sein
höchstens GDDR4 oder GDDR5
2. heißt es 45 nm
3. ist TSCM grade mal auf 55 nm umgestiegen - eh die 45nm hinbekommen vergeht locker noch 1 jahr
4. Ist wie schon bekannt DX11 für raytracing zuständig - und ist keine Grafik API!


Bitte das nächste mal:
Weniger Alkohol Drinken 
Oder besser informieren


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

öhm, ich bin schon überascht, dass der R700 schon so früh das Licht der WElt erblicken darf und der soll dann doch mal schön Fuß fassen.

WEnn man den R800 schon in Warteschlange hat, warum sollte ich dann nicht dessen Verbesserungen, Erungenschaften in den R700 einabuen und nen Monat warten.
2009 soll er kommen, damit man bei den HD4xx0 noch etwas Zeit zum optimieren hat und das Produkt nicht gleich abserviert.


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2008)

AMD rennt die Zeit weg. Die brauchen was um Nvidia paroli zu bieten.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

naja, seit dem aufkommen des G80 hat sich doch nix geändert...Nur die Preise müssen noch sinken, um die 9600Gt zu shclagen... Ein P/L-Tipp sondergleichen ... je nach optimierung des Vertigungsprozesses seitens TSCM udn die können beim Massenmarkt richtig zuschlagen.

Wenn der R700 ein Kracher wird, haben die schon mal einen Zeitvorteil und die -aufrüster kaufen sich dann den R700 ...


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Bitte das nächste mal:
> Weniger Alkohol Drinken
> Oder besser informieren



Ja der Alk bringt doch immer Flüchtigkeitsfelher mit sich  
Aber ich Denke den Leuten war klar was ich gemeint habe


----------



## push@max (30. Juni 2008)

Gibt es nach dem Release der HD4000 Series schon irgendwelche Informationen über den Nachfolger und ein Erscheinungsdatum?


----------



## potzblitz (3. Juli 2008)

Hatte die Tage etwas gelesen! Muss es noch mal suchen!


----------



## px2 (3. Juli 2008)

angeblich soll er 1000 shader besitzen, was ich aber für zu wenig halte, immerhin hat der rv770 schon 800
würd sagen so 1200 sind realistisch 

achja wie kommt ihr bitte drauf das der r800 dx11 fähig sein soll?

das wär doch reine transistoren verschwendung.
dx10 ist noch nicht mal bei allen programmierern angekommen


----------



## push@max (3. Juli 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> achja wie kommt ihr bitte drauf das der r800 dx11 fähig sein soll?
> 
> das wär doch reine transistoren verschwendung.
> dx10 ist noch nicht mal bei allen programmierern angekommen



Hab das mal irgendwo gelesen, allerdings war das wahrscheinlich ein Gerücht...vielleicht will man aber Nvidia wieder einen Schritt vorraus sein, die noch nichteinmal DX10.1 haben.


----------



## potzblitz (3. Juli 2008)

Die Gerüchteküche sagt etwas von Ende 2008 / Anfang 2009 Direct11


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Die Gerüchteküche sagt etwas von Ende 2008 / Anfang 2009 Direct11



Richtig wie soll der Chip DX11 unterstützen wen die Spezifikationen für DX11 noch garnicht fest stehen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (3. Juli 2008)

dazu sag ich nur wlan draft-n.......

aber ich glaube das der neue chip erst anfang nächsten jahres kommen wird, es sei den nvidia bringt eher noch einen totalen "killer" raus, dann werden die wahrscheinlich noch dieses jahr den neuen chip rauslassen...


----------



## potzblitz (3. Juli 2008)

... TechArp erfahren haben, dass Microsoft mit der DirectX 11 API auf Ray-Tracing setzt...Ende 2008 soll im Gespräch sein. Die Entwicklungszeit würde relativ kurz ausfallen, da Intel die meiste Arbeit bereits erledigt hat.....

PCGH News


----------



## px2 (3. Juli 2008)

raytracing ist auch auf der graka möglich, geht nur um entsprechende optimierungen.

Außerdem bis ne CPU Raytracing in echtzeit berrechnen kann vergehen noch ein paar Järchen.

Außerdem ein komplett neu entwickelter Chip, der wahrscheinlich (oder auch nicht (die Gerüchteküche ist sich in diesem punkt nicht einig)) auf ner komplett neuen architektur basiert, in nem halben jahr zur Marktreife bringen? 

Ja ne is klar, so viele Ingeneure hat AMD nicht mal, da müssten sich schon die Chipplaner von AMD, Intel und Nvidia an einen Tisch sitzen und dann wärs nicht sicher. 

Hinzu kommt das AMD den Chip, zumindest für die Serienproduktion nicht im eigenen Werk produziert, und somit auf TSMC angewiesen ist, die erstmal den 40nm Prozess in Gang bringen müssen.

45nm halt ich für unwahrscheinlich, da der Leistungssprung zu gering wäre,l lieber noch ein oder zwei Monate länger warten und dafür nen richtigen Knaller vom Band laufen lassen.

Kurzum: wir müssen froh sein wenn der Chip 2008 überhaupt noch sein Tape-out  hinter sich bringt, ich glaube eher an März 2009 für Serienproduktionsbeginn


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Juli 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> raytracing ist auch auf der graka möglich, geht nur um entsprechende optimierungen.



Ich glaube ich habe irgenwo mal gelesen, das in der Techdemo "Whiteout" von AMD die Spiegelungen in den Eiskristallen an der einen Stelle mit Hilfe von Raytracing berechnet wurden, und die Demo war ja schon für die HD 2900 Xt...


----------



## px2 (4. Juli 2008)

ja is e jetzt schon möglich, und das sogar in echtzeit. Allerdings wird man die ganze sache trotzdem noch etwas optimieren müssen, damit das flüßig läuft


----------



## Robär (4. Juli 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe irgenwo mal gelesen, das in der Techdemo "Whiteout" von AMD die Spiegelungen in den Eiskristallen an der einen Stelle mit Hilfe von Raytracing berechnet wurden, und die Demo war ja schon für die HD 2900 Xt...



Alle auf der R600 basierenden Karten sprich HD2xxx, HD3xxx und HD4xxx unterstützen Raytracing, iwo hab ich das gelesen, aber finden...


----------



## troppa (9. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Alle auf der R600 basierenden Karten sprich HD2xxx, HD3xxx und HD4xxx unterstützen Raytracing, iwo hab ich das gelesen, aber finden...



Prinzipell schon, nur die Whiteout demo ist nicht raytraced. Raytracing und Rasterisierung funktionieren meinens Wissens nicht zusammen. (Mal abgesehen von dem uralten Raycasting und Voxel)

Die neue Spider-Demo für die RV770 ist allerdings raytraced.


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Juli 2008)

troppa schrieb:


> Prinzipell schon, nur die Whiteout demo ist nicht raytraced. Raytracing und Rasterisierung funktionieren meinens Wissens nicht zusammen. (Mal abgesehen von dem uralten Raycasting und Voxel)
> 
> Die neue Spider-Demo für die RV770 ist allerdings raytraced.



Ich habe irgendwo mal eine relativ ausführlichen Bericht zur Whitout-Demo gelesen, da stand drin, das die Spiegelungen in den Eissplittern mittels Raytracing berechnet wurden....

Habs gefunden: http://ati.amd.com/developer/gdc/2007/ArtAndTechnologyOfWhiteout(Siggraph07).pdf
Seite 48/49

"Reflecting Ruby
- Ruby`s reflection in the ice is dynamically ray traced
(...)
-12 rays (samples) cast per pixel in a cone arrangement
(...)"

Warum sollen eigentlich Rasterisierung und Raytracing nicht zusammen funktionieren?


----------



## niLe (10. Juli 2008)

Weil es zwei komplett unterschiedliche Verfahren zur Bilderzeugung sind..du kannst nicht einen Teil einer Szene "rasterizen" und einen anderen, davon abhängigen Teil, raytracen.


----------



## px2 (10. Juli 2008)

sollte eigentlich kein problem sein
ich weise den raytracing samples einfach nur gewisse pixel zu die damit berrechnet werden, ist sozusagen raytracing das nicht zu ende "gedacht" da man den Strahl anstatt in weiter zu verfolgen einfach fallen lässt


----------



## DanielX (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab gelesen das bei der Demo wo Raytracing benutzt wurde aber 700MB vorberechnet waren.


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Juli 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich kein problem sein
> ich weise den raytracing samples einfach nur gewisse pixel zu die damit berrechnet werden, ist sozusagen raytracing das nicht zu ende "gedacht" da man den Strahl anstatt in weiter zu verfolgen einfach fallen lässt



Ich denke auch, dass das kein Problem sein sollte, nur weils unterschiedlich ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das es nicht zusammen funktionieren kann.

Edit: habt ihr überhaupt mal das den Link in meinem letzten Beitrag euch auf der besagten Seite angesehen?


----------

